# Game Thread - Orlando Magic vs Detroit Pistons



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The Magic have won a season-best eight straight home games, but will have that streak put to the ultimate test tonight at the TD Waterhouse Centre (7:00pm ET - Sun Sports) when they welcome the Ben Wallace and the Detroit Pistons to town. The Pistons hold the NBA's top record and have already clinched the Eastern Conference title. Detroit has defeated the Magic twice this season. 

Tonight's game also marks the first time Carlos Arroyo and Darko Milicic have faced their former team since the trade that brought them to Orlando on Feb. 15. Arroyo and Milicic were acquire in exchange for Kelvin Cato and a future protected first round draft pick. Cato has been out injured and hasn't placed for the Pistons since the trade.


*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 


Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Should be a great game.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Latin night ..expect a huge rowdy crowd


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I kind of hope Darko goes postal on them. At least get a technical foul for taunting


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hill should send this game to the league office. Phantom fouls a plenty


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Worst reffed game in franchise history.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Still a brilliant played game by the Magic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> Worst reffed game in franchise history.


 Violet Palmer should have T'ed up Flip

Hedo has been unstoppable


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

should be a stunning finish. 

tied 87 all. 16 seconds left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nelson clutch! two shots down the stretch.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

What A Play By Nelson


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Battie trips Delk.

Delk misses the first.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

THE UNTHINKABLE

Magic 89 - Pistons 87

thats 9 in a row @ the House.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Magic win! 

too bad Hedo is hurt.

orlando thoroughly beat the Pistons in every aspect of the game but the pistons kept getting fouled and going to the line. congrats to the magic.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Spongyfungy nice avatar and sucks Rip was out anyways good win by magic


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Hedo being hurt kinda takes the fun away from this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Great first half. Horrid 3rd quarter. Great win. 9 straight at home. Suprisingly, Orlando is playing like one of the better teams in the NBA right now.

Hopefully Hedo isn't hurt too bad. He's been playing great lately. Another total team effort. 

Dwight with some huge boards in the 4th.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Sucks the first 3/4 of the year we didn't have these players. Right now I feel we are better than 6,7, and 8th seeds in the East.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Whats the report on Hedo?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Violet Palmer should have T'ed up Flip
> 
> Hedo has been unstoppable


I hate her. She's either the leader of some kind of anti-Magic movement, or she's just an awful ref all-around. She makes me wants to break something everytime she refs one of our games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> I hate her. She's either the leader of some kind of anti-Magic movement, or she's just an awful ref all-around. She makes me wants to break something everytime she refs one of our games.



I think it is the latter. She should get reprimanded because Flip said something to her and she got all puffed up and was screaming in his face. Not the way you are supposed to act as an NBA ref.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Im not that surprise they won i really thought they would pull it off ..i think the magic can beat anybody in the league at home ...great game :banana:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

wow this is a great win. 4/5 from both darko and arroyo. 

what happened to hedo?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Great Game


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> wow this is a great win. 4/5 from both darko and arroyo.
> 
> what happened to hedo?


He just got kneed or something right at the end of the game. It appears it is no biggie. Just a contusion.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Violet Palmer should have T'ed up Flip
> 
> Hedo has been unstoppable


 I didn't see the game, but the name Violet Palmer tells me that it was horribly officiated.


----------

